# Excellent GSP Litter



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanted to share this link for a great litter of GSP pups. The mother is a full sister to my female shorthair. Both parents are awesome chukar dogs (I can only vouch for this ability as this is all I have hunted with them), and would be strong NAVHDA dogs (both parents love water). The breeder is a great guy, who likes to work with buyers of his pups to make sure they understand how to train their dog and that they are happy with their dog. He is a great guy. Anyway here is the link to his ad on KSL.com

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=3230638&cat=&lpid=1


----------

